# Second MTF UOA



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

This is my second UOA using the GM fluid. Total wear metals dropped from the first UOA. I also installed a magnetic drain plug from www.drainplugmagnets.com. I put in Amsoil 75W-90 MTF this time. I will get another sample at 20k miles and change it out to Amsoil 5W-30 MTF at that time. It should be winter by then. I will say that the 75W-90 really quiets down the transmission, but the shifting still sucks. 

OIL BOT 303
MILES IN USE 11,102
MILES 21,140
SAMPLE TAKEN 5/28/2014



ALUMINUM 9
CHROMIUM 0
IRON 16
COPPER 17
LEAD 2
TIN 0
CADMIUM 0
VANADIUM 0
MOLYBDENUM 0
ANTIMONY 0
NICKEL 0
MANGANESE 1
SILVER 0
TITANIUM 0
POTASSIUM 0
BORON 0
SILICON 4
SODIUM 2
CALCIUM 3348
MAGNESIUM 6
LITHIUM 0
PHOSPHORUS 1815
ZINC 1610
BARIUM 0

WATER <.1%
cSt @ 100ºC 6.0
TAN mg KOH/g 3.14
Oxidation 58
Nitration 4


----------

